# Mud or Sand tires for a polaris outlaw 50.



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Where can I find tires for a 50? We took my sons 50 to the river today and hi stocks spun a lot. I looked around the web but didn't have any luck. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi tire size now is 15-8-7.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Look at lawn mower tires. I think they have some directional turf tires for 7" rims


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks P ill check into them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Item information for your blades, belts, pulleys, military surplus and more at Glen's Surplus

There's a knobby. They have cool directional tires but for 6" rim & 8" but no 7" that I can find yet.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought I seen some at tractor sup. that was kind of a mud tire for small rims


----------

